# Anyone doing IB for their home theatre?



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Topic says it all. I am moving into a new house with a nice family room that I can set up as the "entertainment" area. The ceiling is cathedral style which does not have any real room in the attic for an IB sub setup, so I plan on using the crawl space. I am thinking 4 15's with about 1200 watts. 

I am curious if anyone outside of the IB fanatics have run anything like this. I would certainly love to lose the 6.5cu^3 enclosure that I have now in my living room, and not sacrifice bass performance for music and HT.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

yes


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

http://ibsubwoofers.proboards51.com/index.cgi

these guys are


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> yes


Nice!

More build pics/info?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Nice!
> 
> More build pics/info?


Yes.....can haz moar?!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

theres not much else to show. the room is in a constant state of being built/finished. i mean, with this build, it was as basic as possible. cut out a chunk of the drywall, mounted 4 15's to some sammich'd wood and bolted them to the joists. really nothing else to show. strapped them onto a behringer ep1500 and shake the foundation.


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm working on a pair of IB manifolds that will each hold a pair of custom 18's. The 18's have TC-9 motors and a Fi Car Audio recone kit that Scott optimized for IB use.

-Robert


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Bob I have been doing all of my research there already.

Sometimes it is good to get an "outside" of the forums look at things and hear what people have experienced.

Pseudo looks like a cool build. I am going to do a manifold with 4 15's in the crawl space beneath the "listening" room. Thinking ep2500 for it, we will see how much "budget" I can pull out of the stash heh.

Thanks for the replies guys, please feel free to give listening impressions etc.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

loved IT!! done a few different IB setups, and just absolutely love it.

really, my 3 favs are IB, dipole, and horn. 

If all of those are out of the question, then it's just another boring house sub.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

backwoods said:


> If all of those are out of the question, then it's just another boring house sub.


you obviously havent seen my 8" velodyne sub on a 1000RMS plate amp


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I have an Adire Tempest .707 aligned 6.5 cube 18.8hz tuned enclosure in the house now on a Dayton 1000w plate. I know 1000w bass  However finishing the beast to a SO approved level is a whole other project. 

I like the idea of some black rattle can work, some basic box building and speaker mounting, and a little router work that will be completely out of sight and out of mind, except when I turn the system on


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

fej said:


> However finishing the beast to a SO approved level is a whole other project.


And this is why I am looking at a JL Audio Fathom to replace my SVS sub. It still gets the job done in an extremely small package


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

yep, got 4-15" woofers in an IB box with a 3200 watt amp on them


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm doing 4 of the Acoustic Elegance IB15s powered by a Crown XLS802D.

I have the amp, I'm in the process of building the manifold, and my subs are being finished up being built this week. Hopefully I'll get them by the end of the week.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

don't hold your breath for those subs....


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> don't hold your breath for those subs....


Yeah, it's taking a while...

I got an email from John two weeks ago, saying the motors were finished being built and the subs would be finished up and shipped "this coming week."

No word yet. I was holding my breath, but had to stop before I passed out.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I did a 5.1 system in a customers that used 5 KEF 8 uni q's in the walls and 2 Dayton IB 15's in the roof.. Very nice sounding system.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Woo, my 4 AE IB 15s are being finished up and shipping tomorrow. I'm only about 200 miles from green bay, so should see them by the weekend, Monday at the latest. I'm about half done gluing up my manifold. Should have it finished up this weekend. 40 degree weather makes routing outside much easier. I've been gluing it together in my bedroom cause it's too cold in the garage. Hopefully I can paint it during the day when it's above 40. I have a feeling if I install it without painting it, I will not want to take it apart later when it warms up.

I'll post a new thread with build pics when I'm finished. If I'm not busy filling out insurance forms cause my house starts to fall apart.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a IB box in the attic firing down through a return air grill in the ceiling of the great room with 4 15" woofers.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> Any issues with that particular air return grating? I'd like to use a similar grate as it's cheap and matches the other return grates in my great room.


Yep, it's dirt cheap and doesn't rattle, the mdf box does rattle a bit having the woofers attached to it though. Wife really likes it. I just recently blocked off all the 4 holes and cut a new hole for a top mounted MTX 9500 subwoofer that weighs 68 lbs.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

hobie1dog said:


> I have a IB box in the attic firing down through a return air grill in the ceiling of the great room with 4 15" woofers.


Nice setup!

I hope you took those pictures before you put the top on the manifold though...in other words, I hope there is a top.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

Xander said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> I hope you took those pictures before you put the top on the manifold though...in other words, I hope there is a top.


Ahhh....yeah, wouldn't work too good without one of those.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

hobie1dog said:


> Ahhh....yeah, wouldn't work too good without one of those.


haha, exactly.

I'm 75% done with my manifold...I'll post pics when I'm done. haven't gotten my drivers yet but I've been talking with John


----------

